# JBuilder Fehlermeldung



## Conker (30. Sep 2003)

*Hallo Leute

Ich versuche gerage ein Project mit JBuilder 6 zu schreiben, aber jedes mal, wenn ich versuche es zu copilieren wird die Fehlermeldung :

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: simpleserver
Exception in thread "main" 

ausgegeben. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich tuhen soll?

*


----------



## DTR (30. Sep 2003)

Hi,

Du must die Klasse simpelserver so legen, das der Compiler sie findet.


----------



## Conker (30. Sep 2003)

*Danke, ich habs gefunden.*


----------

